# 2019 Northern Michigan



## Jason McDonald (Apr 13, 2017)

Memorial Weekend is right around the corner and my family and I do a Yearly camping and mushroom trip up North. Wondering if it has started yet up North.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Jason McDonald said:


> Memorial Weekend is right around the corner and my family and I do a Yearly camping and mushroom trip up North. Wondering if it has started yet up North.


yes it has started. found 190 blacks in cheboygan county friday. next week should be peak i would say. what county will you be hunting?


----------



## Jason McDonald (Apr 13, 2017)

Glenn said:


> yes it has started. found 190 blacks in cheboygan county friday. next week should be peak i would say. what county will you be hunting?


That is soooo exciting to hear thank you very much. Hope you find many more. Charlevoix County


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

We're going to be in the UP in Chippewa county for 1 week starting Memorial weekend. Coming in from KY. I know the terrain and trees are very different from what I am used to in KY. We picked in the Lewiston area about 10 years ago when the blacks were just coming in. Picked them in what you guys call "popples" I believe. Am I correct in assuming the areas to hunt in the UP would be similar to the Lewiston area? Any general tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rick said:


> We're going to be in the UP in Chippewa county for 1 week starting Memorial weekend. Coming in from KY. I know the terrain and trees are very different from what I am used to in KY. We picked in the Lewiston area about 10 years ago when the blacks were just coming in. Picked them in what you guys call "popples" I believe. Am I correct in assuming the areas to hunt in the UP would be similar to the Lewiston area? Any general tips would be appreciated.


Hi Rick, I am from Chippewa County and popple areas can produce black morels but the percentages of finds in the UP are way lower for me than in the northern lower penninsula.
I tell people that about 1 in 8 places I check in the UP produce at least a few morels. In the
lower my odds are more like 2 in 3. I have about a half dozen spots I get them in the UP and
that has taken me ten + years to find. Lower way better and that is why I spend 75% hunting
Cheboygan county.


----------



## Jason McDonald (Apr 13, 2017)

Interesting Glenn I wouldn’t have thought that it would be any different. What exactly are “popples” never heard that term before. I have also heard something about checking burn offs. In years past I have only checked Ash, Elm, Apple & Sycamores.


----------



## Jason McDonald (Apr 13, 2017)

Glenn can you enlighten me on the blacks have never had a lot of luck finding them always been yellows and greys when I go. Can you tell me do they grow a lot more in Pine Tree’s? I see the soil temps are now in the 50’s and the next few days will make it even better. I am getting super stoked.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Jason McDonald said:


> Interesting Glenn I wouldn’t have thought that it would be any different. What exactly are “popples” never heard that term before. I have also heard something about checking burn offs. In years past I have only checked Ash, Elm, Apple & Sycamores.


I'm not Glenn, but the term "popples" refers to poplar trees. I attended a morel seminar given by John Maybrier, a Michigan resident, and I asked him directly what trees he looks for when hunting blacks. He said, "I like a popple woods for blacks."

I'm in NE Ohio, and don't know if Michigan is like here, but the Ohio Division of Forestry website says that there are NO true poplars in Ohio! What people call poplars are actually Quaking and Bigtooth Aspen. Well, unless they are talking about a "Tulip Poplar", which is also not a true poplar. It should simply be called a Tulip tree. 

I'm sure the Michigan Division of Forestry has a website that could help you see what's in your state, true poplars or not. Might also show you their distribution throughout the state. I've never hunted in Michigan, but I have driven through it many times heading for a Canada fishing trip, and I know that about halfway up the mitten, things start to change!

Hardwoods give way to popples and jack pines and such. It starts looking a whole lot like Canada! We don't have many poplar like trees down here. No extensive tracts of them, just isolated groves here and there. I've never found a black, and it's kind of become a bucket list thing. I did find some greys this year, which was a first. So, that was kind of cool! 

Just keep working at it, and good luck.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> I'm not Glenn, but the term "popples" refers to poplar trees. I attended a morel seminar given by John Maybrier, a Michigan resident, and I asked him directly what trees he looks for when hunting blacks. He said, "I like a popple woods for blacks."
> 
> I'm in NE Ohio, and don't know if Michigan is like here, but the Ohio Division of Forestry website says that there are NO true poplars in Ohio! What people call poplars are actually Quaking and Bigtooth Aspen. Well, unless they are talking about a "Tulip Poplar", which is also not a true poplar. It should simply be called a Tulip tree.
> 
> ...


I understand that "popples" are Aspen trees. I call Tulip poplar a "poplar' They are actually considered a hardwood.
In Northern Michigan you will not find a lot of Tulip but will find Aspen in areas and
some big stands of them. It is my understanding that blacks are associated with them and not other Morels, although I have on occasion found grey around some of the very mature trees.
With the continued loss of Ash I am trying to educate myself and try to prove the Aspen as a go to tree for blacks.
When there has been a clear cut Aspen are some of the first to grow.
I still have more questions that answers. Morels don't give a damn what I think
Good luck my friend, Keep us all informed on your finds.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I am finding pheasant backs for the first time in N.E. Indiana.
Went online to find as much info. such as where to find and how to prepare.
I would like input from anyone that has found and eaten them.
I have a couple of recipes but would like to hear from others.
They are about the size of my palm to the size of my hand.
They are firm yet if I push them there is a spongy feel.
Any and all input would be appreciated.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

At the camp out in Indiana Robin was cooking them in a cast iron skillet in butter in the same pan with morels and they turned out great. Crisp on the outside and sort of soft and creamy on the inside.

I've pickled them and simmered them in chicken broth. They lose the melon smell when cooked.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

mmh said:


> I am finding pheasant backs for the first time in N.E. Indiana.
> Went online to find as much info. such as where to find and how to prepare.
> I would like input from anyone that has found and eaten them.
> I have a couple of recipes but would like to hear from others.
> ...


Those sound like they are the perfect size to eat. I slice mine about 1/4 inch think and sautee them in butter and very thinly sliced garlic. When the shrooms start to crisp on the edge they're ready for the plate. You definitely want to eat them when they are hot. I find most of mine in KY on dead or dying elms, standing or trunks on the ground.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> At the camp out in Indiana Robin was cooking them in a cast iron skillet in butter in the same pan with morels and they turned out great. Crisp on the outside and sort of soft and creamy on the inside.
> 
> I've pickled them and simmered them in chicken broth. They lose the melon smell when cooked.


Thanks, Celticcurl/Rick, Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Jason McDonald said:


> Glenn can you enlighten me on the blacks have never had a lot of luck finding them always been yellows and greys when I go. Can you tell me do they grow a lot more in Pine Tree’s? I see the soil temps are now in the 50’s and the next few days will make it even better. I am getting super stoked.


Hi Jason,
I agree with what all the other commentors have been saying about what we sometimes refer of
as popples or poplars. When I refer to those I am actually talking about aspen. And not all aspen are created equal when looking for morels. We have two types of aspen common in north
Michigan. They are Quaking Aspen and Bigtooth Aspen. I have found black morels in both but
Bigtooth Aspen percentages of luck are much higher. Just look at the leaves they are round or 
slightly oval with big teeth around the circumference. I find black morels around all ages but stands that are in the 15-30 year old range seem to be best. Pine trees do produce in north Michigan but I look for bigtooth aspen to be at least interspersed. You can actually watch many of the youtube videos people finding blacks and look at the trees and look at the leaf litter. You will see what I mean.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jason McDonald said:


> Glenn can you enlighten me on the blacks have never had a lot of luck finding them always been yellows and greys when I go. Can you tell me do they grow a lot more in Pine Tree’s? I see the soil temps are now in the 50’s and the next few days will make it even better. I am getting super stoked.


Jason. The bark of Quaking and Big tooth are different color. Go You Tube to help you identify.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Hi Jason,
> I agree with what all the other commentors have been saying about what we sometimes refer of
> as popples or poplars. When I refer to those I am actually talking about aspen. And not all aspen are created equal when looking for morels. We have two types of aspen common in north
> Michigan. They are Quaking Aspen and Bigtooth Aspen. I have found black morels in both but
> ...


Found 40 nice sized black morels in one of my spots in chippewa county
last night. Left over 2 dozen smaller ones as well. Its definitely a good year in northern michigan.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Found 40 nice sized black morels in one of my spots in chippewa county
> last night. Left over 2 dozen smaller ones as well. Its definitely a good year in northern michigan.


Found 244 more blacks in cheboygan county on May 24 and found 33 greys yesterday. What a great year in northern michigan.


----------



## Jason McDonald (Apr 13, 2017)

We had a phenomenal weekend you were right Glenn we timed it about perfect 559 Grey’s, White’s and 10 Blacks.


----------



## Jason McDonald (Apr 13, 2017)

Here are some pics.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Jason McDonald said:


> We had a phenomenal weekend you were right Glenn we timed it about perfect 559 Grey’s, White’s and 10 Blacks.


Thats fabulous Jason. Thank you for returning such a great report. It 
sure was a great weekend. We found them well too but flip flop on the blacks vs blondes. Could you tell me which county you were in or 
general town? I just like keeping track.


----------



## Jason McDonald (Apr 13, 2017)

Charlevoix County.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> yes it has started. found 190 blacks in cheboygan county friday. next week should be peak i would say. what county will you be hunting?


@Glenn,


rick said:


> We're going to be in the UP in Chippewa county for 1 week starting Memorial weekend. Coming in from KY. I know the terrain and trees are very different from what I am used to in KY. We picked in the Lewiston area about 10 years ago when the blacks were just coming in. Picked them in what you guys call "popples" I believe. Am I correct in assuming the areas to hunt in the UP would be similar to the Lewiston area? Any general tips would be appreciated.


This is a little late for this years trip but for future reference stop at the Clare rest area, it is in-between the North and Southbound lanes of the interstate.
They have a pamphlet that has a map of the different types of forests they have up there so you can pick what you want to hunt under.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glen/Jason
I was in the same area but did not do nearly as well as you two.
I have used Lilacs as a time indicator for yellows. We arrived Friday and they had buds, when we left Monday they were starting to flower. Mushroom Mary and I are thinking about next weekend. Any input would be appreciated. Thank You MMH/Alex


----------



## Jason McDonald (Apr 13, 2017)

That is some great information thank you mmh


----------



## Jason McDonald (Apr 13, 2017)

Jason McDonald said:


> That is some great information thank you mmh


It should be good still this weekend unfortunately I can’t we had a litter of puppies when we came home.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jason McDonald said:


> It should be good still this weekend unfortunately I can’t we had a litter of puppies when we came home.


Congratulations on the new pups and your Morel finds.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

We are in the UP between Paradise and Newberry and we’re just a little too early . We’ve only found @ a dozen blacks and a bunch of big false morels. The Blacks have just started here. We have a few more days here and then a one day stop in the lower peninsula.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> Glen/Jason
> I was in the same area but did not do nearly as well as you two.
> I have used Lilacs as a time indicator for yellows. We arrived Friday and they had buds, when we left Monday they were starting to flower. Mushroom Mary and I are thinking about next weekend. Any input would be appreciated. Thank You MMH/Alex


This weekend coming up should be peak for the whites/greys/yellows esculente variety. Your right about the lilacs. Everything is running late this year but the cool weather forecast will continue to keep the whites refrigerated and more should pop above the leaves. Found many tiny whites that I left in the woods. All together I picked about 90 whites in Cheboygan county and 20 in mackinac county this past weekend.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rick said:


> We are in the UP between Paradise and Newberry and we’re just a little too early . We’ve only found @ a dozen blacks and a bunch of big false morels. The Blacks have just started here. We have a few more days here and then a one day stop in the lower peninsula.





rick said:


> We are in the UP between Paradise and Newberry and we’re just a little too early . We’ve only found @ a dozen blacks and a bunch of big false morels. The Blacks have just started here. We have a few more days here and then a one day stop in the lower peninsula.


Thanks for the post Rick. Its not often I hear reports from the UP. I live in Sault Ste Marie but only about 20% of my morel picking is up here.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@mmh what did you and mushroom Mary decide? R u going back up


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> @mmh what did you and mushroom Mary decide? R u going back up


Mary cannot but I am still trying to decide whether I will go solo.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

@elmgirl, We both will be going back up on Friday and will be leaving Monday. We will be staying just South of Gaylord.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> @elmgirl, We both will be going back up on Friday and will be leaving Monday. We will be staying just South of Gaylord.


I'm going t probably go up Friday night as well still not sure if shroom hound will b going I wish you n Mushroom Mary the best of luck plz keep me updated just in case I dont get to go


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Going up tonight hunting Thursday and Friday so best of luck to yall


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Thanks for the post Rick. Its not often I hear reports from the UP. I live in Sault Ste Marie but only about 20% of my morel picking is up here.


Funny! I’m in Sault Ste. Marie today taking one of the lock tours.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

@elmgirl,shroomhound
We will be staying at "Pine cone inn and suites" small but very nice cabin like rooms with coffee pot, micro., small fridge. 40 to 60 a night. Across the road is Otsego lake state park, or if you stay at the same campground as you did last weekend we will head that way to hunt anyway. Let me know what your plans are.
do you still have my cell and Mushroom Mary's text number? Shroom on my friends. Alex


----------



## little-shroomer (Apr 1, 2019)

i found 7 blacks in Luce county on memorial day and 2 greys in chippewa county. all were small. they are late this year. good luck.


----------



## sporadic hunter (Mar 21, 2013)

I live in Newberry and over the past week and a half I have found just over 50 greys in my yard, but none in the woods yet. Going out today and will be looking in open cleared areas where the sun has warmed the ground.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

rick said:


> Funny! I’m in Sault Ste. Marie today taking one of the lock tours.


 If you head West stop by 12 mile beach and see me. I am the camp host. It's part of pictured rocks national lakeshore.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rick said:


> Funny! I’m in Sault Ste. Marie today taking one of the lock tours.


Hi Rick,

Hope you have a great time in Sault Ste. Marie. I love this place. Great fishing, lots of public lands, and great people!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

I love all these reports in the UP. Good job everyone!

I have been spending most of my picking this year just below the bridge but I have picked about 70 blacks and 30 whites total in chippewa and mackinac counties in the past week.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

We’ve only picked 14 blacks this week in the Tahquamenon Falls area. All of these were very fresh and growing under large white pines in grassy clearings. Not one was in the woods. Heading south tomorrow or Saturday to try our luck somewhere between the north end of the LP and Gaylord.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> @elmgirl,shroomhound
> We will be staying at "Pine cone inn and suites" small but very nice cabin like rooms with coffee pot, micro., small fridge. 40 to 60 a night. Across the road is Otsego lake state park, or if you stay at the same campground as you did last weekend we will head that way to hunt anyway. Let me know what your plans are.
> do you still have my cell and Mushroom Mary's text number? Shroom on my friends. Alex


I'm heading out tonight, shroomhound has to work so my daughter's coming with me destination unknown at this time


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> I'm heading out tonight, shroomhound has to work so my daughter's coming with me destination unknown at this time


Going back home to Indiana now but we kicked butt in glaylord Boyne Falls area say we pushing 15 to 20 pounds starting get little late father north be freasher but nice sized ones here best of luck to ya be safe


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

rockytop69 said:


> Going back home to Indiana now but we kicked butt in glaylord Boyne Falls area say we pushing 15 to 20 pounds starting get little late father north be freasher but nice sized ones here best of luck to ya be safe


Do you think we may be going too far south by going to the Gaylord area? We’re leaving the UP tonight to head a little further south.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

rick said:


> Do you think we may be going too far south by going to the Gaylord area? We’re leaving the UP tonight to head a little further south.


No we were finding nixed size yellows but get little burnt if in the sun had good luck more under the canopy but most of everything we were finding had nice size if didn’t have to work I would have stayed another day but gotta work some overtime for days off through the week so good luck to ya


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

rockytop69 said:


> No we were finding nixed size yellows but get little burnt if in the sun had good luck more under the canopy but most of everything we were finding had nice size if didn’t have to work I would have stayed another day but gotta work some overtime for days off through the week so good luck to ya


Were you hunting one of the state parks or just state/national forest land?


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

That’s one of many so I think u be okay to give it a try


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> That’s one of many so I think u be okay to give it a try


Forest land


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

mmh said:


> @elmgirl,shroomhound
> We will be staying at "Pine cone inn and suites" small but very nice cabin like rooms with coffee pot, micro., small fridge. 40 to 60 a night. Across the road is Otsego lake state park, or if you stay at the same campground as you did last weekend we will head that way to hunt anyway. Let me know what your plans are.
> do you still have my cell and Mushroom Mary's text number? Shroom on my friends. Alex


Hey Alex, my wife and I are checking in at the Pine Cone tonight. Look us up if you’re up this way. Room # 10.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Going back home to Indiana now but we kicked butt in glaylord Boyne Falls area say we pushing 15 to 20 pounds starting get little late father north be freasher but nice sized ones here best of luck to ya be safe


I've only hunted in boyne one other time at Whiting park no luck had a little luck today in boyne but not sure where to go lol glad you found a mess


----------



## Shrookie (May 4, 2019)

rick said:


> Those sound like they are the perfect size to eat. I slice mine about 1/4 inch think and sautee them in butter and very thinly sliced garlic. When the shrooms start to crisp on the edge they're ready for the plate. You definitely want to eat them when they are hot. I find most of mine in KY on dead or dying elms, standing or trunks on the ground.


----------



## Shrookie (May 4, 2019)

Tried my first pheasant back last year and I thought it was fairly tasty. Bout the same size you're talking about. Cleaned and trimmed it so I was just cooking the nice fresh outer portion of cap. Pretty good. not as good as a morel IMO but decent. Spot near my home is producing lots of these so will definitely be trying them again....


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rick said:


> Do you think we may be going too far south by going to the Gaylord area? We’re leaving the UP tonight to head a little further south.


Hi Rick you should still be ok in gaylord. It is peak around ash trees for the blondes right now. 5 pounds yesterday in the very southern part of cheboygan county. Its been a great year!


----------



## sporadic hunter (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, I had no luck north of Newberry. I went up to the mouth of the two hearted river and it was very dry up there. Also, it is about two to three weeks behind Newberry area for growth. There was still snow in a small area near crisp point. 

Found three yellows in my yard the past couple days. I'd give areas north another week or two, if we get some good rain.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Picked this 5 pounds sunday in emmet county. Three day weekend produced 15 pounds between cheboygan counties and emmet county. I've never seen it so good before. I'm pretty sure one can get a bunch for this coming weekend anywhere gaylord and up. The greys are just popping up and no lilacs yet in the upper penninsula. I'm going down to Emmet county one more time friday the 7th. What a year for first the blacks and now the whites!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Picked this 5 pounds sunday in emmet county. Three day weekend produced 15 pounds between cheboygan counties and emmet county. I've never seen it so good before. I'm pretty sure one can get a bunch for this coming weekend anywhere gaylord and up. The greys are just popping up and no lilacs yet in the upper penninsula. I'm going down to Emmet county one more time friday the 7th. What a year for first the blacks and now the whites!


And now I went to Mackinac County here in the UP last night (4th) for an hour and picked 20 fresh blondes. What an amazing year! Not sure if I should wish for every morel year to be this good or not?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> And now I went to Mackinac County here in the UP last night (4th) for an hour and picked 20 fresh blondes. What an amazing year! Not sure if I should wish for every morel year to be this good or not?


Glenn,
Thank you for the reports you have provided this year, very helpful and entertaining.
Shroom on my friend


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

@celticcurl, Have you had time to hunt?


----------



## spongemuncher (Apr 10, 2013)

are they still finding them in northern Michigan, like gaylord or boyne city, just wanted to see if we could hunt in boyne city? what national forrest are there, if anybody can give me info?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Glenn said:


> And now I went to Mackinac County here in the UP last night (4th) for an hour and picked 20 fresh blondes. What an amazing year! Not sure if I should wish for every morel year to be this good or not?


Are you kidding? Endless morels forever? What's not to like?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

spongemuncher said:


> are they still finding them in northern Michigan, like gaylord or boyne city, just wanted to see if we could hunt in boyne city? what national forrest are there, if anybody can give me info?


Yes there are still lots of morels to be had in northern michigan. Yesterday june 7 produced over 4 pounds in emmet county. Some were so fresh as if they popped up this past week! What a year but i am actually getting a bit tired lol.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

spongemuncher said:


> are they still finding them in northern Michigan, like gaylord or boyne city, just wanted to see if we could hunt in boyne city? what national forrest are there, if anybody can give me info?


As I posted there are still lots of fresh morels in northern michigan and Boyne City is a great area. Its hard to give detailed area to hunt because there is so much. I just use a county map to find the public areas and drive around looking for maple forests with ash in them. There is tons of that type of tarrain northern michigan. I look for the hilly areas because they get less picking over. You have to work to get em! The main problem is you will come across areas where the ash have been destructed by the beetle. Move on to another spot there are 
still nice ash to be found. I have to admit it does take exploring and time to find these areas however. I've been at it feverishly every spring in the past four years.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

I think it is a later season in Northern MI in the lower. On June 1st and 2nd I still found fresh blacks. On the sixth I picked ten pounds of whites. Not too sure about going to the upper peninsula but it is an option still.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

morelseeeker said:


> I think it is a later season in Northern MI in the lower. On June 1st and 2nd I still found fresh blacks. On the sixth I picked ten pounds of whites. Not too sure about going to the upper peninsula but it is an option still.


Hi Morelseeker. I bet there are still plenty to be collected in northern michigan. I just picked on friday the seventh and there were zero bad ones. Many appeared grey and light blonde in color and looked like they had just come up in the past week. I bet anyone could easily collect some with some getting too old to keep the weekend of the 14th. And that is in the northern lower penninsula. There is definitely fresh yellows and blondes and greys in the UP. I know of a few that I dont pick and I just checked them yesterday. Big and firm still very edible.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

An 8 inch morel very fresh. Picture taken yesterday June 11. I spotted others fresh as well. There is still potential for picking in northern Michigan.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Just got back today from Otsego county. There were fresh ones still coming but I'm thinking the season peaked about June 8th. I didn't find any big flushes but with all of the rain and this cooler weather I wouldn't be surprised if there isn't a big flush to come.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

They are still out there and fresh in Emmet County. Last night 2.5 pounds in 1 hour. Biggest is 10 inches.


----------



## Richard Hendrickson (May 13, 2019)

morelseeeker said:


> Just got back today from Otsego county. There were fresh ones still coming but I'm thinking the season peaked about June 8th. I didn't find any big flushes but with all of the rain and this cooler weather I wouldn't be surprised if there isn't a big flush to come.


Season peaked alm


morelseeeker said:


> Just got back today from Otsego county. There were fresh ones still coming but I'm thinking the season peaked about June 8th. I didn't find any big flushes but with all of the rain and this cooler weather I wouldn't be surprised if there isn't a big flush to come.


Nice finds! Two weeks ago today, and friend and I spent we days outside of Boyne. We picked 49 lbs between us. I just got home from there lastnight with my son, we picked 7 lbs in 6 hours. There are lots and lots of dried up yellows. But, there are still some good ones down in the deep bowls and on the thick hillsides. It's been an awesome year up there for sure!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Richard Hendrickson said:


> Season peaked alm
> 
> Nice finds! Two weeks ago today, and friend and I spent we days outside of Boyne. We picked 49 lbs between us. I just got home from there lastnight with my son, we picked 7 lbs in 6 hours. There are lots and lots of dried up yellows. But, there are still some good ones down in the deep bowls and on the thick hillsides. It's been an awesome year up there for sure!


Wow thats incredible. I know I've had a great year this year but I still cannot conceive of 49 pounds in one day!!!
When you found that many were there a couple trees with huge motherloads or were they just all over the hillsides?


----------



## Richard Hendrickson (May 13, 2019)

Glenn said:


> Wow thats incredible. I know I've had a great year this year but I still cannot conceive of 49 pounds in one day!!!
> When you found that many were there a couple trees with huge motherloads or were they just all over the hillsides?


Sorry for the typo, we spent 3 days there. 23 hours of picking. Got there on Wednesday at noon, left Friday at 230 in the afternoon. They were everywhere. We did hit one tree that had 155 on it. A huge dead elm, right on the edge of a hillside. The just rolled on down the hill into the bottom of the bowl. It was a once in a lifetime moment. That was on Thursday of that week. We picked almost 30 pounds on that day alone. I'm from Northern Indiana, and that was the first time in my life, that I have ever seen so many shrooms, in such a short time. My buddy who has been there several years, says it's usually awesome, but this was the best year he's ever had there.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Richard Hendrickson said:


> Sorry for the typo, we spent 3 days there. 23 hours of picking. Got there on Wednesday at noon, left Friday at 230 in the afternoon. They were everywhere. We did hit one tree that had 155 on it. A huge dead elm, right on the edge of a hillside. The just rolled on down the hill into the bottom of the bowl. It was a once in a lifetime moment. That was on Thursday of that week. We picked almost 30 pounds on that day alone. I'm from Northern Indiana, and that was the first time in my life, that I have ever seen so many shrooms, in such a short time. My buddy who has been there several years, says it's usually awesome, but this was the best year he's ever had there.


Wow that is still great! Good job! It sure was an amazing year. All of mine come from public land and one weekend I picked about 15 pounds but could have picked more if I put in 8 hour days. I still have yet to experience the elm thing because there are so few (if any) elms in the spots I pick. All the elms I see driving around are in swamps or on private land. I find mine mostly on ash trees in the deep woods. Thanks for your post I grew up in boyne area but I didn't pick much when I was young.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Wow that is still great! Good job! It sure was an amazing year. All of mine come from public land and one weekend I picked about 15 pounds but could have picked more if I put in 8 hour days. I still have yet to experience the elm thing because there are so few (if any) elms in the spots I pick. All the elms I see driving around are in swamps or on private land. I find mine mostly on ash trees in the deep woods. Thanks for your post I grew up in boyne area but I didn't pick much when I was young.


By the way I am still finding fresh ones (and some giants too). Season is still not over if I wanted more.


----------



## Richard Hendrickson (May 13, 2019)

Glenn said:


> By the way I am still finding fresh ones (and some giants too). Season is still not over if I wanted more.


I totally believe that the season isn't quite over. She sure is hanging on. I'm really curious how things are coming just north, across the bridge. We stopped at Brevmont Lake I believe it was last Tuesday. Everything was just coming to life there. Fresh lilacs, fresh leeks, fresh mayapple, but no shrooms. Locals all said one of two things. Done already, or hasn't even started yet. I believe the latter. I may find out this week.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Richard Hendrickson said:


> I totally believe that the season isn't quite over. She sure is hanging on. I'm really curious how things are coming just north, across the bridge. We stopped at Brevmont Lake I believe it was last Tuesday. Everything was just coming to life there. Fresh lilacs, fresh leeks, fresh mayapple, but no shrooms. Locals all said one of two things. Done already, or hasn't even started yet. I believe the latter. I may find out this week.


Your right Richard. I live near Sault Ste Marie so I have some spots in Mackinac and Chippewa Counties and the yellows are still out and still in good eating shape. Im not sure if they will make one more week but I am monitoring some and we shall see. I have been picking occasionally for about 5-6 weeks up here (starting with the blacks of course). But I do most of my picking in northern lower because the hunting is better down there.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Your right Richard. I live near Sault Ste Marie so I have some spots in Mackinac and Chippewa Counties and the yellows are still out and still in good eating shape. Im not sure if they will make one more week but I am monitoring some and we shall see. I have been picking occasionally for about 5-6 weeks up here (starting with the blacks of course). But I do most of my picking in northern lower because the hunting is better down there.


I'm done picking but here is proof they are still around in the upper penninsula. Actully spotted 8 all together and most were still firm and would be ok to eat.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> I'm done picking but here is proof they are still around in the upper penninsula. Actully spotted 8 all together and most were still firm and would be ok to eat.


17th of June in Sault Ste Marie Michigan


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> 17th of June in Sault Ste Marie Michigan


Here he is again. Still growing a bit I think. And still would be ok to pick and eat. June 20, 2019 in Sault Ste Marie and this incredible year continues!!!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Here he is again. Still growing a bit I think. And still would be ok to pick and eat. June 20, 2019 in Sault Ste Marie and this incredible year continues!!!


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Your right Richard. I live near Sault Ste Marie so I have some spots in Mackinac and Chippewa Counties and the yellows are still out and still in good eating shape. Im not sure if they will make one more week but I am monitoring some and we shall see. I have been picking occasionally for about 5-6 weeks up here (starting with the blacks of course). But I do most of my picking in northern lower because the hunting is better down there.


The woods that I've found the most morels have more wild black cherry trees in them. I noticed that the range for wild cherry trees trend more in the Western half of the upper. Thinking about the Gwinn State forest for next year.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Anytime in the woods is, Good times







Robinbluebird and Chewy.. Enjoy Peace
back in mid May this year


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Anytime in the woods is, Good times
> View attachment 22314
> Robinbluebird and Chewy.. Enjoy Peace
> back in mid May this year
> View attachment 22316


Looks like a good time


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> Anytime in the woods is, Good times
> View attachment 22314
> Robinbluebird and Chewy.. Enjoy Peace
> back in mid May this year
> View attachment 22316


What a beautiful setting.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Hope everyone's summer has been a safe and happy one.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Well I know it is early but I am getting the morel illness again. Everything in Northern Michigan is
two weeks earlier than last year. Based on the accuweather monthly forecasts my Math Model is
predicting I will be picking the first blacks around May 4-5 in the Upper Penninsula. That means I 
must be making trips to Gaylord at least a week earlier than that. I would not be surprised to be
picking black morels in the Gaylord area the last weekend of April and should be picking both blacks
and grays by Mothers Day.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Well I know it is early but I am getting the morel illness again. Everything in Northern Michigan is
> two weeks earlier than last year. Based on the accuweather monthly forecasts my Math Model is
> predicting I will be picking the first blacks around May 4-5 in the Upper Penninsula. That means I
> must be making trips to Gaylord at least a week earlier than that. I would not be surprised to be
> ...


@Glenn, Thank you for the valuable input, as of this time it looks like the annual family foray will 
not be happening due to the current situation. My wife is seventy,my father is 78 and both were smokers.
so the risk is too great. Please keep me regularly updated so I can day dream of what could have been.
Shroom on my friend


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> @Glenn, Thank you for the valuable input, as of this time it looks like the annual family foray will
> not be happening due to the current situation. My wife is seventy,my father is 78 and both were smokers.
> so the risk is too great. Please keep me regularly updated so I can day dream of what could have been.
> Shroom on my friend


i shall do. God bless you and may he keep your family safe!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> @Glenn, Thank you for the valuable input, as of this time it looks like the annual family foray will
> not be happening due to the current situation. My wife is seventy,my father is 78 and both were smokers.
> so the risk is too great. Please keep me regularly updated so I can day dream of what could have been.
> Shroom on my friend


Are the state parks allowing camping in Michigan


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> Are the state parks allowing camping in Michigan


Here is a quote from the COVID page on the Michigan DNR website:


*ATTENTION*
The DNR has closed or modified public access to many locations, activities and services to help prevent the spread of COVID-19. In addition, while most public land is currently open for local day use, *camping is currently prohibited on ALL state land*.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Are the state parks allowing camping in Michigan


Hi Elmgirl,

I live in Sault Ste Marie. Right now no camping unless you can get prior permission from
the DNR. But we will be working on our politicians to get it going in May when morels
are out so keep your fingers crossed. I'm just glad they are permitting travel to public lands
for recreational activities. I went across the bridge yesterday to scout new spots north of Petoskey.
My first trips to my favorite area of Wolverine are scheduled to start April 25 weekend God willing! I
don't anticipate morels until first weekend of May based on the cold forecast for the rest of April. There
is a big snowstorm expected tomorrow!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Hi Elmgirl,
> 
> I live in Sault Ste Marie. Right now no camping unless you can get prior permission from
> the DNR. But we will be working on our politicians to get it going in May when morels
> ...


Hey thank you very much for the update! I love wolverine actually one of the spots I stay 
Wish u the best for the season glad to hear you are still allowed travel!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Sault Ste Marie is on the map. I will be checking out Wolverine this weekend. I think I will find a few small blacks but probably next weekend before its game on.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Sault Ste Marie is on the map. I will be checking out Wolverine this weekend. I think I will find a few small blacks but probably next weekend before its game on.


Go get-um Glenn and keep us posted, no annual foray for the family this year due to covid.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Cheboygan county is starting to produce. I found these sunday and another similar batch monday. 105 total. Left many even smaller ones.
I know these are small as it is but there was many hunters in the main spot picking everything. Anyway it is just getting started. It is better than I thought this early so my gut tells me it is going to be a good May in northern Michigan. I am worried about this long cold front though.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

We found 52 in cheboygan county on May 9, 2020. Many had snow on them 2-3 inches overnight.
Temperature down in the 20s and the morels seemed to be in great shape just a little on the small
side. My wife Carolyn out picked me 32 to 20!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)




----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> We found 52 in cheboygan county on May 9, 2020. Many had snow on them 2-3 inches overnight.
> Temperature down in the 20s and the morels seemed to be in great shape just a little on the small
> side. My wife Carolyn out picked me 32 to 20!


I had that experience once up there. Woke up to snowfall, actually found it easier to find the blacks. Shroom on my friend.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> I had that experience once up there. Woke up to snowfall, actually found it easier to find the blacks. Shroom on my friend.


Hi moderator,

Black morels are at peak in Northern Michigan and probably won't be around much more than Memorial Day. Grays should start any day now. I checked last night but none up yet so I picked these blacks. By the way I have been posting mostly on the other Michigan threads because no one seems to be using this one. Any way just wanted to keep in touch! I like this site very much.

Glenn


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Hi moderator,
> 
> Black morels are at peak in Northern Michigan and probably won't be around much more than Memorial Day. Grays should start any day now. I checked last night but none up yet so I picked these blacks. By the way I have been posting mostly on the other Michigan threads because no one seems to be using this one. Any way just wanted to keep in touch! I like this site very much.
> 
> Glenn


Thanks for the info arrived last night woke up to check the manistee found a few small ones on my way to gaylord to set up camp til monday hoping for some luck there


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Thanks for the info arrived last night woke up to check the manistee found a few small ones on my way to gaylord to set up camp til monday hoping for some luck there


I’ll be in Johannesburg area, weather seems perfectly timed. Making my way up there slowly, we’ll probably make a few stops. Good luck, pretty excited. Even if I only find a few, it’ll be great to be in the outdoors!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> I’ll be in Johannesburg area, weather seems perfectly timed. Making my way up there slowly, we’ll probably make a few stops. Good luck, pretty excited. Even if I only find a few, it’ll be great to be in the outdoors!


Yes good luck to you as well it is absolutely beautiful out


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Hi moderator,
> 
> Black morels are at peak in Northern Michigan and probably won't be around much more than Memorial Day. Grays should start any day now. I checked last night but none up yet so I picked these blacks. By the way I have been posting mostly on the other Michigan threads because no one seems to be using this one. Any way just wanted to keep in touch! I like this site very much.
> 
> Glenn


Thank you


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Thanks for the info arrived last night woke up to check the manistee found a few small ones on my way to gaylord to set up camp til monday hoping for some luck there


Do it..Do it !!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Yes good luck to you as well it is absolutely beautiful out


I'm Almost Hate yuz.. Cuz I'm ain't yuz !
But Not Really.... its just that....
** I WANNA GO !! **
I still might make it up before its over


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

This is the 2019 thread. Why are your here? I almost missed you.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Morchella Maximus said:


> This is the 2019 thread. Why are your here? I almost missed you.


Yeah I don't know if I should be posting on this thread or not. But others are so I will keep going. Black morels
are still going good in Cheboygan and Emmet counties. I picked about a pound of nice sized ones friday the 22nd.
Yesterday the 24th checked my best spot for whites and the grays are indeed starting but are too early to really
seriously pick. I think next weekend should be dynamite.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Glenn , Is it over in Gaylord area or will the heat and rain fire things up again that far below the bridge?


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Elmgirl , How ya doin up there??


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

O H I O said:


> Glenn , Is it over in Gaylord area or will the heat and rain fire things up again that far below the bridge?


Hi Ohio,

It is probably too late now for good black morels. They are old and wilting in all this heat. But the white morels are just getting started.

You should have two good weekends for the white morels. Gaylord is only 15 -25 miles south of where I start and then I work north.
I can't find any grays 30 miles north. And I still am getting reports from white morels much further south. So get up here if you can!

Glenn


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Thank you Glenn,
This will be the latest time I have ever gone up at. Hope they are up when i get there. Looks like T-storms for Thursday up there.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

O H I O said:


> Thank you Glenn,
> This will be the latest time I have ever gone up at. Hope they are up when i get there. Looks like T-storms for Thursday up there.


Hi OHIO

Yes it sure is late but you should have seen last year. It was a great year and peak was about June 4-12. I picked my last June 16 around Petoskey and could have picked a few in the UP June 22. So I'm not super worried yet. We need the T-storms.

Glenn


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Hi OHIO
> 
> Yes it sure is late but you should have seen last year. It was a great year and peak was about June 4-12. I picked my last June 16 around Petoskey and could have picked a few in the UP June 22. So I'm not super worried yet. We need the T-storms.
> 
> Glenn


Lots of rain in Gaylord today.


----------



## k_kindig11 (May 2, 2015)

O H I O said:


> Lots of rain in Gaylord today.


I’m in Kalkaska now and getting blasted with very hard rain. Looks like most of central/northern Michigan is getting a lot of rain today.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

k_kindig11 said:


> I’m in Kalkaska now and getting blasted with very hard rain. Looks like most of central/northern Michigan is getting a lot of rain today.


Yessir. I hope it makes the big whites pop tonight.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

O H I O said:


> Elmgirl , How ya doin up there??


@OHIO Its definitely a little rougher than normal didnt find much for days but picked a little better yesterday the heat this week was horrible 87 the other day and was in the 80s for I think 3 consecutive days got a down pour today called it quits around 4 I'd say everything is gonna come and go quick but I could be wrong
I'm sure there will be the locals who will be able to pick longer


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@O H I O are u by chance staying in Gaylord we may have ran into you


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @OHIO Its definitely a little rougher than normal didnt find much for days but picked a little better yesterday the heat this week was horrible 87 the other day and was in the 80s for I think 3 consecutive days got a down pour today called it quits around 4 I'd say everything is gonna come and go quick but I could be wrong
> I'm sure there will be the locals who will be able to pick longer


Yeah my area west of wolverine looks like a bust this year. Last year was super but all this heat we had during
the week wilted half the morels. I did pick a couple pounds but thats less than normal and the large morels were
super crumbly. Not enough fresh grays and blondes to make it worth it. I'm moving further north where the lilacs
are not quite blooming yet.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @O H I O are u by chance staying in Gaylord we may have ran into you


We did stay in Gaylord. We got in on Thursday morning and got rained on all day pretty much. Picked around 180. Then figured Friday morning would have fresh pops from the rain. No new pops but we hunted till noon and picked another 140 or so. Cant hardly miss us , I drive a Orange Tacoma.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

O H I O said:


> We did stay in Gaylord. We got in on Thursday morning and got rained on all day pretty much. Picked around 180. Then figured Friday morning would have fresh pops from the rain. No new pops but we hunted till noon and picked another 140 or so. Cant hardly miss us , I drive a Orange Tacoma.


Awesome.
My husband just ran into a shroomer in the lobby and I told him I wondered if it was u


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Awesome.
> My husband just ran into a shroomer in the lobby and I told him I wondered if it was u


We are already home , so not us , but would have loved to run into you for a hunt. We saw a lot of folks in the woods this time. I may head back up for one more shot at it on Monday in hopes of some fresh pops from that Thursday rain. Here are the sinks filled after i got home.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

O H I O said:


> View attachment 35224
> 
> We are already home , so not us , but would have loved to run into you for a hunt. We saw a lot of folks in the woods this time. I may head back up for one more shot at it on Monday in hopes of some fresh pops from that Thursday rain. Here are the sinks filled after i got home.


Wow I think you did terrific OHIO. This is from Emmet County yesterday the 30th. 
I left some in another spot because I am taking the family today and I want them
to get some. My evaluation for what it is worth is that this year is a sub-par year
for the white morels. I think that super heat wave was too much for them. I say that
and then I see finds like OHIO had down in Gaylord and leaves me scratching my head.
But that is what is great about Morel hunting. Always learning always tons of variables!!
Great job!!!!


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Wow I think you did terrific OHIO. This is from Emmet County yesterday the 30th.
> I left some in another spot because I am taking the family today and I want them
> to get some. My evaluation for what it is worth is that this year is a sub-par year
> for the white morels. I think that super heat wave was too much for them. I say that
> ...


Hi Glenn. I have to say I feel part of our success is the years of going up and finding the key spots. It may also seem like a great haul , but keep in mind that is 10 miles of ground covered in 1 1/2 days by 3 hunters(30 miles combined). We easily saw twice as many trees that had already been picked by other hunters. Cut stems everywhere. If we had been the first in we may have come out with 650-700. I hope there may be more to pop , but i am now just not sure. I would love to go up one more time if some new ones are gonna pop.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Glenn , I think you are so right on the variables. So many combinations of what makes a morel pop. They are a mystery. One tree produces and 3 or 4 trees in the same spot look just as good with nothing to show. I really hope there is one more pop so folks can get out and find the big whites. Such a fun and tasty hobby we have. I always hope for a repeat of the hunt my wife and I had up there a couple years ago. we hit 3 trees with 1120 mushrooms under them. Morels everywhere we looked. Had to stop at Walmart in Gaylord and buy a second cooler. I take that cooler everytime for good luck....lol


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Awesome.
> My husband just ran into a shroomer in the lobby and I told him I wondered if it was u


Elmgirl , how are you and the hubby doing today? I hooe you are finding loads of fresh new whites. That Thursday rain has just got to make em pop one more time.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

O H I O said:


> Elmgirl , how are you and the hubby doing today? I hooe you are finding loads of fresh new whites. That Thursday rain has just got to make em pop one more time.


Actually we left out this morning my daughters having a baby tomorrow. But many hunters yesterday evening in our area were saying they were coming up empty however we were still finding so I dont know it's hard to tell I personally feel like with the temp change there will be more if I could I'd go one more time but unfortunately this was it for us. Hoping to cross paths one day up there good luck keep me posted if yall go back. We probably could of picked more than what we did but the husband was on one of his mountain dew highs yesterday and decided to take us to check a hillside that lead to a valley that lead to being lost for 2 hoursnext year we will have 4 wheel drive or orv and will be able to venture more easily we did find a few new spots


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Yesterday's finds in Emmet county yesterday. Pretty tough hunting for me this year. Last year I found morels at what seemed to be 3 out of 4 trees. This year about one in ten. And these are trees that are still in good shape! Its neat to see Rockytop, OHIO, and Elmgirl having so much success. It only makes me determined to explore further. I am already planning on spots to expand on next spring before the morels pop!


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Yesterday's finds in Emmet county yesterday. Pretty tough hunting for me this year. Last year I found morels at what seemed to be 3 out of 4 trees. This year about one in ten. And these are trees that are still in good shape! Its neat to see Rockytop, OHIO, and Elmgirl having so much success. It only makes me determined to explore further. I am already planning on spots to expand on next spring before the morels pop!


Glenn , looks and sounds like nothing new popped up from the Thursday rain. Always sad to see a season come to an end.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)




----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

U still got some time in the UP so stick to it and get em all!!


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Just out of the frying pan. Guiness and Ghost Pepper batter.......yummmm.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

O H I O said:


> View attachment 35332


Hi OHIO,

Yes it is sad. There are still morels out there for this coming weekend I think. I will be checking and reporting on new areas in Cheboygan and Emmet counties. My UP spots were a total bust for me this year. I do have one new area to check if I get the time. Its close to an end but not quite yet!!!!! Morel on my friends!

Glenn


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Are you on morels .com Bowfin?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Hi OHIO,
> 
> This is some of the finds from this past weekend. There are still fresh blondes in the woods in Emmet County as of June 7. Almost positive there will be some rather large but fresh enough for this coming weekend the 13th and 14th. I'm not sure I will go. I have been morelling for over six weeks and have tons of other things to do!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

morelseeeker said:


> Are you on morels .com Bowfin?


Yup


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> Yup


Was wondering if you were. Saw on Facebook you are staying with your friend in Sene... that is good.


----------

